# استفسار عن لحام القوس الكهربي



## ابومشاري2020 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير عندي بعض الاستفسار عن اللحام 1- بالنسبه لوجه اللحام الاتوماتيكي انا حصلته بسعر 400 ريال سعودي ولكن ابغي اعرف جميع مايخصه من الناحيه الصحيه للعين طبعا 2- هل ممكن انا احول ماكينه اللحام الي لحام المنيوم انا سمعت فيه طريقه علما بان الماكينه التي عندي تعمل علي خط 220 والباور 100 امبير اصلا لحام كهرب فقط 3- عندي مشكله باللحام وهي انني اذا لبست القناع وبدات اللحام لمده معينه احس من بعد المغرب باحمرار خفيف وحراره علما ان الزجاج الخاص جربت الارقام كلها 10-11-12- التي هي خاصه ودوليه معترف فيها ولكن ابغي اعرف الوجه الاتوماتيكي مواصفاته وهل هو نفس ارهاق الوجه العادي 0 وشكر لكم


----------



## ابومشاري2020 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

وهل يوجد نضارات خاصه للقطع بالاوكسجين ياليت الرقم والمواصفات لن عندي نضاره لحام اوكسجين ولكن اذا استعملتها للقطع احس بحراره بالجلد من بعد العصر


----------



## أحمد دعبس (8 أغسطس 2010)

*ياجماعة حد يرد علينا** 
جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------

